# BFP 4 weeks 3 days- bleeding



## Rach9520 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi 

I'm really scared this morning work up to goto the loo and found blood when I wiped ..... Should I be worried ?? Coz I am


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Rach

Is it red? A lot or just when you wipe? Any pain. 

Kaz x


----------



## Rach9520 (Oct 28, 2013)

Crams and red...... Been to the hospital who advised cervix is closed but am bleeding a lot ...... So who knows


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would have advised going to the hospital. 

Kaz xxx


----------

